

Lessons from Several Startups: Why not to Sweat YC - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2007/10/who_me_worry.php

======
gscott
I like your batback and your shared folder ideas. You shouldn't give up just
because of the amount of work. Find someone to help you for a few hours on the
scaling problem I bet that can be fixed with some indexing of tables and
faster sql code.

In 2001/2002 I needed some help money wise, I had done some websites and
developed relationships with the owners of the companies. I went to those
people and they gave me extra work and extra money. It didn't last but it got
me over a bump that I wouldn't have otherwise.

------
DanielBMarkham
I've been accused of posting this as a shameless attempt to get attention from
YC.

I'd like to deny this charge. In fact, it's a shameless attempt to tell the
_readers_ of news.YC about all the cool stuff I've been doing. YC has nothing
to do with it.

What can I say? You can either talk about what you're doing next, or you can
go out there and do it. :)

~~~
rms
>I've been accused of posting this as a shameless attempt to get attention
from YC.

I would bet that they only look at the news.yc posts for the most promising
applications anyways, and then only as a mostly incidental thing.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I think you missed my point.

Here we are on news.yc on the day before the big announcement.

Do you have any idea how many people are poking around the site, looking for
what happens? It's like having 5 minutes with 50 of the coolest people you'd
like to meet.

Kapiche?

I mean, the article was from the heart, true, and in line with the narrative
on the board. But that doesn't mean there can't be a value-added situation
going on here as well.

~~~
rms
Ah, ok. Well, there's never any shame in posting something you wrote here. I
appreciated what you wrote and submitted.

------
cstejerean
what part of the country are you in?

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Southeast. A few hours south of D.C.

~~~
cstejerean
Is that around Norfolk, VA? While my brother was in the Navy he was stationed
there and I traveled out there once or twice.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
4 hours south along the mountain chain. About an hour from Blacksburg.

Let's put it this way, when I tell people I'm working on a web application,
it's not uncommon that they think it has something to do with spiders. :)

